# 2003 Yamaha 150 4 Stroke - Main Battery Question



## spoolspinner (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a flats boat, with a 2003 4 Stroke Outboard. I want to change out my main battery for a stronger, better quality battery. The main battery runs the engine starter, hydrolic tilt, small Lowrance GPS, nav lights, bilge pump and ac outlet plug (for cell phone charging emergencies only). When selecting a relacement battery, will my choice affect the performance of my engine? In laymans terms...do I need to select a specific battery based on this engine - or will any old crank battery do thie trick... Any suggestions on battery selection? Is Optima really worth the money? Thanks in advance for your time...Michael


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Minimum requirements for a 2003 150 4 stroke...

512 Cold Cranking Amps
675 Marine Cranking Amps
182 Minutes Reserve Capacity

Those are the minimums recommended, I'd go for a stronger battery.

When I played offshore there were always 2 batteries under the console,
rigged to a "1-off-2-both" battery switch. That way if the livewell killed one battery
it was a simple thing to switch to the second to get started and home.


----------



## spoolspinner (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Brett...pulled up the operators manual online (at the Yamaha website) which confirmed your advice. Should have thought to do that before posting. Any experience with Optima batteries? Any other brand which you would suggest?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I used sealed marine batteries from a local auto parts store.
Not any particular brand, just what was on the shelf.
Kept the receipts so that when a battery no longer accepted a charge
I could receive the pro-rated credit towards the next battery.


----------

